# Le grand cirque s'arrête à Lille les 28 et 29 mars !!!



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

Oyez Oyez !!!!!

Evénement exceptionnel enfin accessible dans la capitale des Flandres : une partie du cirque macgeneration sera en représentation samedi 28 et dimanche 29 mars prochains !!!!

Au programme :
Un connard psychopathe (moi )
Un troll myope surtout pendant qu'il dort
Un trooper dont le blanc de l'armure tourne sérieusement au jaune à l'entre-jambe
et Yoda lui-même et son pinceau laser.

Si toi aussi tu ne veux pas mourir sans avoir vécu cette expérience unique et polymorphe, viens te joindre à nous samedi soir.

En fonction du nombre, on se choisira un restau suffisamment grand, dans lequel on pourra s'envoyer le solide nécessaire à l'ingurgitation des nombreuses bières qui nous attendent dans les bars du centre-ville.



Si tu veux voir si je mords vraiment, si tu veux voir si Bassman boit toujours de la bière avec du verre pilé dedans, si tu veux voir si gKatarn sent vraiment autant qu'on le dit, si tu veux que NED dessine des triskels sur ton petit fessier rebondi, PRENDS UN TICKET !!


Faut qu'on note pour choisir le restau.


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Un trooper dont le blanc de l'armure tourne sérieusement au jaune à l'entre-jambe.


 
Oué, ben côté matos, l'Empire c'est plus ce que c'était : les poches à pipi s'usent à une allure... Ou alors, c'est les fourriers qui merdoient


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

Ça ne serait pas jaune, dans ce cas !  :sick:


----------



## Bassman (10 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> si tu veux voir si Bassman boit toujours de la bière avec du verre pilé dedans



Oué j'aime bien quand ça pique dedans la gorge


----------



## JPTK (10 Mars 2009)

> Si toi aussi tu ne veux pas mourir sans avoir vécu cette expérience unique et polymorphe, viens te joindre à nous samedi soir.



Je peux venir ? 

NED et Bobby y sont sympa


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Mars 2009)

Raaah...

C'est pile le week-end où je participe à une compet' de natation en pataugeoire...


----------



## JPTK (10 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Raaah...
> 
> C'est pile le week-end où je participe à une compet' de natation en pataugeoire...



Je peux venir ?


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mars 2009)

Oué, va à la pataugeoire avec Julrou


----------



## JPTK (10 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oué, va à la pataugeoire avec Julrou



BackCat il a déjà dit oui par MP


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

BackCat t'emmerde Ducon  Et il n'a pas besoin de mp pour ça 

Mais tu vois, moi, je te le dis en face 

Et bien entendu que tu peux venir. Bobby (qui ne vient pas, hein ? mais ça me dérange pas de t'expliquer ) et NED sont très sympas, tu as raison. Ça ne change rien au fait qu'ils ne peuvent pas te blairer non plus. Donc tu vois, tu seras toujours le bienvenu.


----------



## JPTK (10 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Donc tu vois, tu seras toujours le bienvenu.



Cool !!


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Mars 2009)

bien tentant  reste à savoir si j'arriverais à avoir congé pour la date en question (ça c'est une autre paire de manches :rateau: )


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

Congé le week-end ?  Ça devrait se faire non ?


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Congé le week-end ?  Ça devrait se faire non ?


 
Tu sais, la Gelbique, c'est particulier


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Congé le week-end ?  Ça devrait se faire non ?


bah, en travaillant le samedi (et oui, c'est un de nos plus gros jours   ), ça fait un peu juste pour monter jusque Rijsel :love: mais si j'ai la journée, ce sera beaucoup plus facile du coup  je te tiens au courant 



gKatarn a dit:


> Tu sais, la Gelbique, c'est particulier



on fait comme on peut hein pas comme on veut  :love: même en Gelbique


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> bah, en travaillant le samedi (et oui, c'est un de nos plus gros jours   ), ça fait un peu juste pour monter jusque Rijsel :love: mais si j'ai la journée, ce sera beaucoup plus facile du coup  je te tiens au courant


J'y compte bien


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (10 Mars 2009)

Je peux venir ? 

Faut que je vois si je peux être dispo ce soir là (si oui, je peux même héberger si besoin).

Bonne aprem


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

Bien entendu ! C'est même fait pour 

A priori, le restau qui irait bien, c'est l'arrière-pays, dans le vieux Lille.
ici : http://www.arriere-pays.com/

Facile d'y être en groupes. Par contre, faudra arrêter la réservation dans pas trop longtemps&#8230;


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (10 Mars 2009)

ah ben oui, je connais ce restau, c'est tout proche de mon taff.

Je confirme ça demain ou après demain grand max !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (10 Mars 2009)

Le même programme à l'ile Maurice je signais!
Comme quoi il s'en faut d'un rien parfois.



Barnum et Zavatta n'ont qu'a bien se tenir!


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mars 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Barnum et Zavatta n'ont qu'a bien se tenir!


 
Tu viens avec ton copain Onc' Patoch'


----------



## macinside (10 Mars 2009)

impossible j'ai un A380 a prendre


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Mars 2009)

comme on dit, les absents ont tord   :love:

on fera une petite quiche boira un petit verre à ta santé


----------



## Bassman (10 Mars 2009)

Déconnes pas Angie, même en buvant a sa santé, il serait capable de nous faire une galette


----------



## camisol (10 Mars 2009)

Et le NED, il paiera son coup pour ses 38 ans qu'il a aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

Bien tentant d'autant plus que j'habite à 25 kilomètres mais bon le problème étant le transport, je vais m'arranger.


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Bien tentant d'autant plus que j'habite à 25 kilomètres mais bon le problème étant le transport, je vais m'arranger.



Tu serais pas le cousin de SMG toi?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

C'est qui SMG ? (SirMacGregor) ?
Merci de l'éclairage .
J'habite Tournai.


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Mars 2009)

Oh pitin!

Sur le coup j'ai lu "j'habite Toumaï"! :affraid:

C'te frayeur!


----------



## tirhum (10 Mars 2009)

Pareil !... :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Mars 2009)

bande d'incultes de la Gelbique et de ses gelbitudes


----------



## dool (10 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> si tu veux que NED dessine des triskels sur ton petit fessier rebondi, PRENDS UN TICKET !!
> .



Je peux vous l'envoyer mon fessier ??? Nan parceque depuis le temps qu'il me l'a promis, j'aimerai vraiment vérifier ouais !!
Horaires de livraisons ?


----------



## da capo (10 Mars 2009)

Dites, vous voulez pas faire ça à Nancy ?
Parce que moi à 18h je suis à un concert et même avec le tgv je suis pas dans les temps !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

Ah ben non Lille c'est très bien .


----------



## da capo (10 Mars 2009)

Personne ne pense





C0rentin a dit:


> Ah ben non Lille c'est très bien .



Moi je suis sûr que tu n'as jamais mis les pieds à Nancy.
Tout le monde va à Lille.

Et puis, aller à Nancy, c'est sain : on y est aimablement invité à des exercices physiques (pelle, pioche, brouette, marteau piqueur) récompensés par quelques verres d'un rouge -en cubi c'est sûr- pas moins aimable que la da capo's family qui accueille.

Mais bon, faut pas rêver : je vais remuer ma pelle tout seul


----------



## katelijn (10 Mars 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Personne ne pense
> 
> Moi je suis sûr que tu n'as jamais mis les pieds à Nancy.
> Tout le monde va à Lille.




Dés que je peux je file à Rijsel, définitivement!


----------



## macinside (10 Mars 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> comme on dit, les absents ont tord   :love:
> 
> on fera une petite quiche boira un petit verre à ta santé





Bassman a dit:


> Déconnes pas Angie, même en buvant a sa santé, il serait capable de nous faire une galette



au final une foster's sur une place australienne ça le fera plus qu'une kwak a Lille 

mais le coeur y ai 

edit :


----------



## katelijn (10 Mars 2009)

C'est quoi une foster?
Ça promet! On veux un compte-rendu journalier! 
:love:


----------



## Grug (10 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> impossible j'ai un A380 a prendre


:affraid: pervers


----------



## macinside (10 Mars 2009)

Grug a dit:


> :affraid: pervers



tu dois confondre


----------



## katelijn (10 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> tu dois confondre



T'es pas Français?


----------



## Bassman (10 Mars 2009)

Foster, c'est la pisse d'âne immonde que les australiens font croire qu'ils en boivent dans leur pays alors que personne n'en boit là bas ?


----------



## macinside (10 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Foster, c'est la pisse d'âne immonde que les australiens font croire qu'ils en boivent dans leur pays alors que personne n'en boit là bas ?



Je Mepette Angie sur le sujet


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Mars 2009)

tsss, tsss, va jouer aux billes  quitte à boire une bière, autant que ce soit de la vraie belge, comme une bonne Rodenbach ou autre douceur :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Mars 2009)

moi je propose qu'on fasse le debriefing de cette petite sauterie au même endroit... fin avril


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2009)

Message reçu fort et clair 
On dira même plus : auX mêmeS endroitS !


----------



## Bassman (11 Mars 2009)

'doit pouvoir se faire ui&#8230;


----------



## mado (11 Mars 2009)

Buvez une Kwak à ma santé à l'Atomic


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2009)

Plutôt 10 fois qu'une


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2009)

Alors des nouvelles ?


----------



## alèm (13 Mars 2009)

p'tain faites chier, pourriez demander d'abord&#8230; ça fait cher le TGv juste pour un dimanche&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

Ben t'as qu'à arriver plus tôt


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Alors des nouvelles ?


Des nouvelles de quoi ?


----------



## alèm (15 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ben t'as qu'à arriver plus tôt



j'ai un travail, relancer les cons dans la consommation !


----------



## macinside (15 Mars 2009)

alèm a dit:


> j'ai un travail, relancer les cons dans la consommation !



il y a déjà cons dans consommation  de la dire que l'on somme les cons il n'y a qu'un pas

Camarade Alèm


----------



## gKatarn (15 Mars 2009)

alèm a dit:


> j'ai un travail



RTT ?


----------



## alèm (15 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> il y a déjà cons dans consommation  de la dire que l'on somme les cons il n'y a qu'un pas
> 
> Camarade Alèm



camarade ? avec toi ? Social-Traitre !!!



gKatarn a dit:


> RTT ?



à la fnac ya une nouvelle règle étrange : les RTT se prennent "par semaine" rigolo, non ? 


en plus RTT, un samedi t'es sûr "oh bah non, comme on est déjà juste en personnel, si t'es absent la semaine où machin de la télé est absent, on sera pas assez"


----------



## boodou (15 Mars 2009)

On pieute chez qui après le restau pour ceux qui viendraient de loin ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2009)

Bonne question !

Modern__Thing si tu passes par Tournai  ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Mars 2009)

Oh pinèze!

J'avais encore lu "si tu passes par Toumaï".
C'te frayeur! :affraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mars 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Oh pinèze!
> 
> J'avais encore lu "si tu passes par Toumaï".
> C'te frayeur! :affraid:



Dingue, j'avais lu la même chose.


----------



## gKatarn (16 Mars 2009)

alèm a dit:


> à la fnac ya une nouvelle règle étrange : les RTT se prennent "par semaine" rigolo, non ?
> 
> 
> en plus RTT, un samedi t'es sûr "oh bah non, comme on est déjà juste en personnel, si t'es absent la semaine où machin de la télé est absent, on sera pas assez"


 

Bon, ben t'as qu'à prendre une VRAIE journée de congé payé, pas une RTT :rateau:

/mode langue de pute : je croyais que l'objectif des RTT était de compenser ces nouveaux jours de repos par des embauches... s'il n'y a pas assez de personnel, c'est qu'il n'y a pas eu d'embauches ?


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Bon, ben t'as qu'à prendre une VRAIE journée de congé payé, pas une RTT :rateau:



pareil, faut les poser 18 mois en avance c'est que je le suis seul à ne pas avoir d'enfants !!  (ou alors on m'a menti ! )



gKatarn a dit:


> /mode langue de pute : je croyais que l'objectif des RTT était de compenser ces nouveaux jours de repos par des embauches... s'il n'y a pas assez de personnel, c'est qu'il n'y a pas eu d'embauches ?



tu peux me traduire le mot "embauches" ? Depuis que je suis dans le groupe, j'ai connu 3 Plan de Sauvegarde de l'Emploi (comprendre "Plan Social"), une fermeture de filiales, la fermeture d'un grand magasin emblématique (Bastille) et l'ouverture de pleins de petits magasins dits "de périphérie" où, entr'autres, les conditions de travail ne sont pas au même niveau que les notres 

alors oui, embauches ça et là "départs volontaires" ça et là mais en plus grand nombre


----------



## gKatarn (16 Mars 2009)

Et pour PPR, tout roule ?


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Et pour PPR, tout roule ?




Je crois que notre PDG va bien, il se marie !
(avec Salma Hayek)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

Tous mes v&#339;ux à ce brave homme 

Et sinon ? Ça donne quoi en dehors des gens du cirque ?


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (20 Mars 2009)

Bon, malheureusement je ne pourrai pas être là.... On vient de me rappeler que j'avais une soirée de prévue dans mon Pas de Calais natal... ce qui me chagrine, c'est que je ne peux pas annuler.

Ca sera pour une prochaine fois 

Par contre pour les lillois, c'est quand vous voulez pour se prendre un apéro un de ces soirs. Les bars happy hour, c'est pas ça qui manque 

Bonne aprem'


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

Moi aussi ça va être difficile car je participe à un festival de théâtre .


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2009)

Mental Maelstrom a dit:


> dans mon Pas de Calais natal...



artésien, flamand ?


----------



## JPTK (21 Mars 2009)

Ah damned je pourrai pas venir non plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je serai encore en Bourgogne à boire (entre autres) du Givry 1er cru...

kom c krotriste 

KIKOU MEGA LOL MDR!!


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (21 Mars 2009)

alèm a dit:


> artésien, flamand ?



Rigoles pas hein...


Calaisien :mouais:


----------



## alèm (22 Mars 2009)

Mental Maelstrom a dit:


> Rigoles pas hein...
> 
> 
> Calaisien :mouais:



non, non, je ne rigole pas !


----------



## gKatarn (22 Mars 2009)

Bon, tu viens Alem ou pas ? T'as pu négocier une journée de RTT / congé  avec PPR ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Et Modern__Thing elle vient ?


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2009)

en théorie, je ferais un passage  ... au dessus de Lille


----------



## Bassman (23 Mars 2009)

Il va trouver le moyen de nous faire une galette en passant au dessus de Lille cuilà  :mouais: :sick:


----------



## alèm (23 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Bon, tu viens Alem ou pas ? T'as pu négocier une journée de RTT / congé  avec PPR ?




malheureusement non mais je repasserais dans le Nord, j'y ai un projet photo en cours avec une charmante poète lilloise (mais artésienne) 

ps : faut aussi que je passe chez toi mon vieux !


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mars 2009)

Je ne suis pas vieux 













*Amok* est vieux, lui


----------



## julrou 15 (23 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je ne suis pas vieux



C'est pourtant pas ce que dis ta signature...


----------



## alèm (23 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> *Amok* est vieux, lui



oui mais je ne tire pas sur les ambulances



gKatarn a dit:


> Je ne suis pas vieux






julrou 15 a dit:


> C'est pourtant pas ce que dis ta signature...



vala


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Et Modern__Thing elle vient ?


malheureusement, ça ne s'est pas arrangé pour moi, j'avais demandé mon samedi bien en avance mais apparemment j'ai déja un collégue en congé ce jour-la donc pas possip  a ma grande tristesse 

mais boivez une tite biere a ma santé :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

On boira un peket à la maison du peket un jour .


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Mars 2009)

volontiers


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2009)

Je viens pendant les vacances de pâques si ça t'intéresse et les autres liégeois bien sûr .


----------



## gKatarn (26 Mars 2009)

Hop, la représentation du Cirque commence demain


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

Et pas qu'un peu !
Le restaurant de samedi va changer&#8230; Vu qu'on est entre nous, on va aller chez une copine, à la Renaissance.

Pour ceux qui voulaient venir, j'aimerais bien savoir qui, et combien de personnes, parce que la réservation, je la clos demain midi pour la bouffe de samedi.


----------



## Bassman (26 Mars 2009)

Je met la gomme à chauffer pour demain 

Départ vers 16h40, arrivée prévue pour&#8230; 17h30 ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

Ouais ben préviens de l'heure approximative quand même ! Histoire que je sois là 

Je vous envoie un mp pour l'adresse


----------



## Bassman (26 Mars 2009)

nan raisonnablement, vers 19h00-19h30 je serais là


----------



## gKatarn (26 Mars 2009)

Départ prévu vers 17h30 / 18h00 de Paris : arrivée vers 20h00 selon circulation... je n'ai pas une moto moi


----------



## WebOliver (26 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> nan raisonnablement, vers 19h00-19h30 je serais là



Prudence hein. 

A part ça, amusez-vous bien tout ça ! :love:


----------



## jugnin (26 Mars 2009)

Si je sors du taff à 17 heures, je peux être là vers 3 heures du matin (sans m'arrêter sur la route).

Mais comme je suis recherché, je dois emprunter le réseau secondaire, ce qui nous rallonge de cinq heures.

M'attendez pas pour l'apéro, quoi.


----------



## Bassman (26 Mars 2009)

Tu es recherché pour quoi cette fois ci ?


WebO : bien sûr ;-)


----------



## Craquounette (26 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Pour ceux qui voulaient venir, j'aimerais bien savoir qui, et combien de personnes, parce que la réservation, je la clos demain midi pour la bouffe de samedi.



Je n'ai pas eu confirmation qu'il y aurait bien une baguette fraîche pour le p'tit dej', donc tant pis...


----------



## mado (26 Mars 2009)

Et des crêpes _chinoises_, y'en aurait au petit dej ?


----------



## Bassman (27 Mars 2009)

Oh ! Ca va aller les pisseuses là ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

Bon amusement en tous les cas, si vous passez à Tournai en Belgique je vous paye un verre .


----------



## boodou (27 Mars 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Je n'ai pas eu confirmation qu'il y aurait bien une baguette fraîche pour le p'tit dej', donc tant pis...





mado a dit:


> Et des crêpes _chinoises_, y'en aurait au petit dej ?




Paroles, paroles, paroles


----------



## rizoto (27 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Départ prévu vers 17h30 / 18h00 de Paris : arrivée vers 20h00 selon circulation... je n'ai pas une moto moi



Note qu'en TGV, ca va plus vite que la moto


----------



## gKatarn (27 Mars 2009)

Certes, mais note qu'en en voiture, c'est moins rapide que le TGV ET la moto


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

Par contre, tu peux toujours essayer de garer ton tégévé devant le troquet&#8230; et même si t'y arrives, je suis pas certain de c'est très _ramasse-minettes_ comme moyen de transport.


----------



## macinside (27 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Par contre, tu peux toujours essayer de garer ton tégévé devant le troquet et même si t'y arrives, je suis pas certain de c'est très _ramasse-minettes_ comme moyen de transport.



on peu résoudre plus facilement le problème, il y a déjà un wagon bar dans le Tégévé


----------



## rizoto (27 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> on peu résoudre plus facilement le problème, il y a déjà un wagon bar dans le Tégévé



Oui mais ils servent pas de picon biere ou de castel ...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> on peu résoudre plus facilement le problème, il y a déjà un wagon bar dans le Tégévé


Tu es affligeant&#8230;


----------



## macinside (27 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Tu es affligeant&#8230;



euh je  veux bien une affligem


----------



## tirhum (27 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> euh je bien une affligem


'tain !...
T'arrives à te relire, des fois ?!...


----------



## gKatarn (27 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> je suis pas certain de c'est très _ramasse-minettes_ comme moyen de transport.



Tu sais, le monospace familial non plus


----------



## alèm (27 Mars 2009)

bon si vous croisez ma blonde, vous lui collez un bisou sur le front ! et pas ailleurs !!

naméo !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Mars 2009)

Merci chaton de m'avoir débarrassé des vieux


----------



## boodou (27 Mars 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Merci chaton de m'avoir débarrassé des vieux



Du coup, pour ceux qui ne peuvent pas aller à Lille, on pourrait peut-être faire une grosse chouille chez toi ?


----------



## Bassman (28 Mars 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Merci chaton de m'avoir débarrassé des vieux



Toi, tu vas avoir de gros problèmes...:affraid: :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (28 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Toi, tu vas avoir de gros problèmes...:affraid: :rateau:


T'as mis tes palmes, toi, pour faire le trajet ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

C'était donc un *PUR* week-end !!!

Merci à vous :love:


----------



## tirhum (29 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> C'était donc un *PUR* week-end !!!
> 
> Merci à vous :love:


T'as des photos ?!...
(de gars qui dort avec des lunettes)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

Je suis content pour vous, ce sera avec plaisir une prochaine fois .


----------



## dool (29 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> T'as des photos ?!...
> (de gars qui dort avec des lunettes)



N'oubliez pas les vieilles adresses....


----------



## Bassman (29 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> C'était donc un *PUR* week-end !!!
> 
> Merci à vous :love:



Bien plus encore  :love: :love:


----------



## boodou (29 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> C'était donc un *PUR* week-end !!!
> 
> Merci à vous :love:





Bassman a dit:


> Bien plus encore  :love: :love:



'tain faites chier les gars ! j'ai passé un samedi soir de merde &#8230; si j'avais pu j'aurai venu


----------



## Redoch (29 Mars 2009)

Trop de pikachu 
Merci pour l'acceuil, gentillesse, ...oula je vais griller chaton. :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Bassman (30 Mars 2009)

*PIKATCHOU !* :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2009)

Déjà debout "Ronflex" ?


----------



## Bassman (30 Mars 2009)

Bah boulout boulot :sleep:


Putain ca va être coton aujourd'hui&#8230; déjà que j'arrive pas à faire le n&#339;ud de cravate&#8230; :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2009)

Vous avez bu quoi comme bière ?


----------



## Bassman (30 Mars 2009)

3 Monts, Kwak, Krieg, Gavroche


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> 3 Monts, Kwak, *Krieg*, Gavroche



Ça ?







Quelle chance vous avez eu de tester toutes ces bières .


----------



## NED (30 Mars 2009)

*PIKATCHOU ET MAROIL POWAHHH !*






BackCat a dit:


> Déjà debout "Ronflex" ?



Voila la bête en pleine action !
A peu près 3 quart d'heure à une heure pour reussir a s'endormir à côté :





:rateau:


----------



## tirhum (30 Mars 2009)

Maroilles !...


----------



## Bassman (30 Mars 2009)

NED a dit:


> *PIKATCHOU ET MAROIL POWAHHH !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah c'est ça Ronflex salaud


----------



## NED (30 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ah c'est ça Ronflex salaud


Ouais !
Même quand regardant les carractéristiques du pokemon pas mal de choses te ressemblent...





Notamment :
Son estomac, peut digérer n'importe quelle nourriture, même pourrie !

Et puis les attaques :
- Amnésie (pour le matin vers 11H00)
- Baillement ( pour le matin vers 4H00)
- Force cachée (Ca c'est tout le temps)
- Repos (ca c'est ton attaque pendant la pause clope)
- Ténacité (ca c'est devant le plat de patates coupés en frites)
- Blabla Dodo (ca c'est l'attaque qui m'a touchée en pleine face)
- Vantardise (ca c'est pendant l'Inquest)

Dans les carractéristiques Boules pokemon à gauche :
Reproduction prochainement !!!


----------



## gKatarn (30 Mars 2009)

'tin, une tuerie ce WE :love:


----------



## Bassman (30 Mars 2009)

Tu as oublié mon attaque léchouille


----------



## gKatarn (30 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Vous avez bu quoi comme bière ?



Kamerliet :love:


----------



## mado (30 Mars 2009)

C'est avec enfants les Aes maintenant ?


----------



## Bassman (30 Mars 2009)

Ou ça des mômes ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Kamerliet :love:



Pas de Leffe , ce sont les meilleures .


----------



## boodou (30 Mars 2009)

Vous avez passé la soirée à vous échanger vos cartes Pokemons ? 





_(et boire de bonnes bières, manifestement )_


----------



## gKatarn (30 Mars 2009)

mado a dit:


> C'est avec enfants les Aes maintenant ?



Nan, restés en garderie à la maison (pour une fois qu'on ne les avait pas sur le dos, surtout Tintin    )


----------



## Bassman (30 Mars 2009)

A t'il écouté son répondeur au moins le tintin ?


----------



## gKatarn (30 Mars 2009)

Ben, le message s'est sans doute perdu en route : il n'avait rien :rose: et c'est bien dommage


----------



## NED (30 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ben, le message s'est sans doute perdu en route : il n'avait rien :rose: et c'est bien dommage



Normal pour envoyer un message à Rambouillet, c'est complexe. Les mouettes ne ravitaillent pas trop de ce côté-ci. Les ondes s'altèrent beaucoup avec les arbres, de plus les sangliers mangent les antennes-relais.


----------



## Romuald (30 Mars 2009)

[DM]x2553e[/DM]​


----------



## Bassman (30 Mars 2009)

Tu m'as demandé avant de diffuser ces images ?


----------



## Nephou (30 Mars 2009)

NED a dit:


> Normal pour envoyer un message à Rambouillet, c'est complexe. Les mouettes ne ravitaillent pas trop de ce côté-ci. Les ondes s'altèrent beaucoup avec les arbres, de plus les sangliers mangent les antennes-relais.


Mais les pires... ce sont les kangourous :affraid:


----------



## tirhum (30 Mars 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> Mais les pires... ce sont les kangourous :affraid:


Les slips ?!... 
Ça arrête les ondes ?!...


----------



## NED (30 Mars 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> Mais les pires... ce sont les kangourous :affraid:



Tu ne crois pas si bien dire Nephou  
Le parc "Sauvage" situé à 12 km au sud-ouest de Rambouillet sur la commune d'Emancé, ce parc a une particularité : la quasi totalité des animaux y évolue en totale liberté.

*A l'origine, dans les années 1970, huit wallabies en provenance du Zoo de Berlin (Allemagne) avaient été lâchés dans le parc. Aujourd'hui, ce sont pas moins de 180 marsupiaux qui gambadent et se reproduisent sans grande difficulté.*


----------



## Bassman (31 Mars 2009)

Tiens bah puisqu'on parle de Kangourou&#8230; j'en connais un qui s'essaye a la danse classique


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2009)

Belle paire .


----------



## NED (31 Mars 2009)

Si c'est pas la classe ça !
La seconde d'après je leur faisait une cascade-salto roulé boulé en direct !


----------



## Bassman (31 Mars 2009)

Très belle cascade en passant, on se serait cru dans un starsky et hutsch


----------



## Redoch (31 Mars 2009)

Je trouve surtout le mec sur la droite vachement beau. 
Exibitionniste le NED


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2009)

Le plus beau n'a pas accepté qu'on le prît en photo à ce moment-là !


----------



## boodou (1 Avril 2009)

fallait le dire que c'était une soirée pyjama  :style:


----------



## NED (1 Avril 2009)

Une thématique récurente du week-end...
Photo prise sur la table de jardin de Backcat avec mon Lumix :style:


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Avril 2009)

NED a dit:


> la table de jardin de Backcat



C'est étonnant comme certains mots juxtaposés peuvent surprendre.


----------



## boodou (1 Avril 2009)

NED a dit:


> Une thématique récurente du week-end...
> Photo prise sur la table de jardin de Backcat avec mon Lumix :style:





Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est étonnant comme certains mots juxtaposés peuvent surprendre.



Ils sirotaient du Canada Dry, tout en taillant les haies.
On veut voir les photos des camélias, des pensées et des uillets  
_(les cadavres de nioubs sont un très bon engrais semble-t-il  _:afraid


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Tu as oublié mon attaque léchouille



et cognobidon


----------



## Redoch (1 Avril 2009)

J'en rigole encore en voyant les photos... 





Pourquoi mon Iphone me demande le mot de passe de G4 pour accéder au AppStore? :love:


----------



## gKatarn (1 Avril 2009)

Redoch a dit:


> Pourquoi mon Iphone me demande le mot de passe de G4 pour accéder au AppStore? :love:



Un bug sans doute


----------



## Redoch (1 Avril 2009)

C'est fou, oui. :mouais:
Je l'ai connecté à mon itunes et tout est revenu dans l'ordre (beaucoup de travail ...). 
C'est dommage j'aurais bien testé quelques apps. :love:


----------



## NED (1 Avril 2009)

Redoch a dit:


> J'en rigole encore en voyant les photos...
> *IMAGE DES BEST OF THE DAY !!!*
> Pourquoi mon Iphone me demande le mot de passe de G4 pour accéder au AppStore? :love:



Si il y a bien une photo dont je suis le plus fier de ce week-end c'est bien celle là !
:king:


----------



## Bassman (1 Avril 2009)

Redoch a dit:


> C'est fou, oui. :mouais:
> Je l'ai connecté à mon itunes et tout est revenu dans l'ordre (beaucoup de travail ...).
> C'est dommage j'aurais bien testé quelques apps. :love:



C'est pour ça que j'ai offert le restau ce midi à gkat, avec 453,99 euos d'apps, c'était la moindre des choses


----------



## gKatarn (2 Avril 2009)

Celui qui dit que l'APN intégré à l'iPhone est pourri en mauvaises conditions d'éclairage aura parfaitement raison  

En plus, çà ne met pas en valeur les modèles  


Chaton, tu fais suivre le lien à Antilop et Aurélie stp ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

hehehe  cte week-end de tarés!! Va falloir remettre ca rapidement, hein ? A qui le tour ?


----------



## gKatarn (2 Avril 2009)

Ben j'ai pas envie de passer mon tour mais je vais avoir pbm pour refaire garder les clônes si on remet çà trop vite  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

Et pourquoi pas un peu plus haut en Belgique  ?


----------



## Bassman (3 Avril 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ben j'ai pas envie de passer mon tour mais je vais avoir pbm pour refaire garder les clônes si on remet çà trop vite  :rose:



Bah on fait ça chez toi


----------



## tirhum (3 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> hehehe  cte week-end de tarés!! Va falloir remettre ca rapidement, hein ? A qui le tour ?


Le temps de faire les niveaux de ma soucoupe volante D ) et un crochet ce midi par une ville de la côte normande...


----------



## Redoch (3 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Bah on fait ça chez toi



En voilà une bonne idée.:love:


----------



## gKatarn (3 Avril 2009)

Bandanculais ©


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2009)

Redoch a dit:


> En voilà une bonne idée.:love:



ouais pis là je peux venir facile !!!


----------



## tirhum (3 Avril 2009)

Bon...
Road to Ch'Nord... :style:

Bon ouikende, les bulots !...


----------



## gKatarn (3 Avril 2009)

alèm a dit:


> ouais pis là je peux venir facile !!!



Toi, ta gu...., tu vas me vider ma cave :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

Ah ? Parce que nous, non ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Avril 2009)

en tout cas j'espère vraiment pouvoir être des vôtres la prochaine fois, ça pourrait être bien sympa


----------



## gKatarn (3 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ah ? Parce que nous, non ?



Oooooops, j'ai oublié à quelle vitesse tu descends la Kwak :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

Qui s'occupe de centraliser les photos de boîtiers et d'en faire une galerie ? J'ai pas trop le temps en ce moment, je peux juste mettre une archive sur ftp&#8230;


----------



## gKatarn (3 Avril 2009)

Bassou ? Redo ? un pas en avant


----------



## NED (3 Avril 2009)

Quest-ce qui faut pas faire moi jvous ldis...


----------



## Redoch (4 Avril 2009)

C'est déjà fait...:rateau::love:
J'ai omit les photos iphone trop compromettante.
PAR ICI!!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2009)

Y'a pas tout, là. Si ?


----------



## Redoch (4 Avril 2009)

Si j'ai mis toutes les miennes (sauf celle du iphone, on les a déjà échangé).
C'était un peu le marathon le Samedi, on en a oublié les apn...
On attend celle de Bassou et les tiennes maintenant.
Tu passe le lien à Antilope et Aurélie, stp.


----------



## Bassman (4 Avril 2009)

En cours d'upload ici

Ca sera dans les albums


----------



## alèm (5 Avril 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Toi, ta gu...., tu vas me vider ma cave :love:



Quentin ne le fait pas peut-être ?!!


----------



## gKatarn (5 Avril 2009)

Tintin n'aime pas le vin et je n'ai plus de rhum / vodka / tequila depuis longtemps


----------



## boodou (5 Avril 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tintin n'aime pas le vin ...



Vraiment aucune éducation ce gamin !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Avril 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> je n'ai plus de rhum / vodka / tequila depuis longtemps




Par un étrange hasard bien sûr...


----------



## alèm (5 Avril 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tintin n'aime pas le vin et je n'ai plus de rhum / vodka / tequila depuis longtemps



donc tu as raison : on fait ça chez toi !    

je t'ai déjà dit que j'adore les bourgognes ?


----------



## tirhum (6 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Y'a pas tout, là. Si ?


Bon ben t'es bien rentré, apparemment... 
La fin de soirée, ça f'sait un peu "triangle des bermudes"...


----------



## gKatarn (6 Avril 2009)

alèm a dit:


> je t'ai déjà dit que j'adore les bourgognes ?



çà tombe bien, j'ai essentiellement des bordeaux


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

Et ben voilà !!!

Donc, *J'ARRIVE !!!!!*


----------



## tirhum (6 Avril 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> çà tombe bien, j'ai essentiellement des bordeaux


J'en profiterais pour te piquer du matos...
Une fois que tu seras noir...  



BackCat a dit:


> Et ben voilà !!!
> 
> Donc, *J'ARRIVE !!!!!*


[pub déguisée/on] Tu as regardé sur le blog de l'ANBD, pour mieux voir les dessins de vendredi ?!...  [pub déguisée/off]


----------



## gKatarn (6 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Et ben voilà !!!
> 
> Donc, *J'ARRIVE !!!!!*



Quand tu veux 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h34 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> J'en profiterais pour te piquer du matos...
> Une fois que tu seras noir...



Non, blanc est le Trooper


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Avril 2009)

Ptain, des tofs de mecs en train de se pochtroner, c'est vraiment lamentable... c'est simple, ça me donne envie de jiper


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> çà tombe bien, j'ai essentiellement des bordeaux



pas de souci, tant qu'à aller dans un endroit où il pleut tout le temps autant se dépayser les papilles aussi !!


----------



## Bassman (8 Avril 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ptain, des tofs de mecs en train de se pochtroner, c'est vraiment lamentable... c'est simple, ça me donne envie de jiper



Jalouse


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Jalouse



Ben, il semblerait que vais avoir l'opportunité d'être beaucoup plus souvent "la haut" dans les semaines et les mois qui viennent...


----------

